

Privacy vs. User Experience - danielrhodes
http://dcurt.is/privacy-vs-user-experience

======
selectout
These companies are selling very different things, it's Apple to oranges
comparison.

Also, just because Google does have great products that benefit the consumer
for this data collection doesn't mean that selling the user's profiles is
worth it. (I personally think it is). I think it should be left to the user to
decide, which is why Google has various opt-outs, data deletion, history
removal, etc.

------
rabbyte
Variance is itself a good. I know there's no shortage of opinions on what
Apple does wrong but let's not make falling in line be one of them. There are
plenty of people who think the Google experience is worse off _because_ of the
way they use personal data. There will never be one prediction engine to rule
them all, people are not machines, we don't all want the same things.

------
u124556
>“Is the user experience improvement worth the security risk to my private
information?”

Yes. I'd quote Benjamin Franklin, but probably everybody knows the quote I'm
referring to.

